# Yet another New Guy



## scottpoole (Jan 12, 2002)

What is up people. My Name is Scott. I have had IBS all of my life. Born with it, raised with it, kiving iwth it. The only problem is that I am also Lactose Intolerant, Allergic To Milf, Allergic to Peanuts, and my body really does not like greasy foods. So if you want to know the truth a sandwich makes my stomach hurt. I have been through many rounds of tests when I was 15 and I have been through 8 rounds of medication. The only one that wokred was Lotronex, but we all know what happened to that. SO if anyone wants to know anyhting about IBS and having it all their life, feel free to message me. I have been there.Scott


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

lotronex was the only thing that worked for me as well. i'm not even taking anything now.. with the exception of immodium. oh well







)welcome to the BB.


----------



## scottpoole (Jan 12, 2002)

I cant take Immodium. IT has lactose in it. Almost all of those type I can not take. Lactaid doesn't even work with me.Scott


----------



## Jessaleigh (Jun 25, 2001)

Welcome to the BB. I, too, have had IBS all my life. I'm also lactose intolerant and as much as I love grease (my Physiology prof. once said that 'face it people, fats do taste better') I can't physiologically abide by them either. I miss Lotronex (although it never helped with the abdominal pain), I knew that I could go anywhere and do anything and feel 'safe'. Jess


----------



## scottpoole (Jan 12, 2002)

Lotronex cured everything. It was the "wonder drug" for me. Solved everything.Scott


----------

